# KRAKOW | International Conferencing and Entertainment



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

ICE will have an 1,800sqm, three-storey glass foyer for exhibitions or banquets, a 2 000-seat auditorium and a 600-seat theatre. Meeting space for 600 people will be available divided into two spaces, each sub- divisable for a total of 12 rooms of varying sizes. The venue will also hold two bars underground car park.


Ingarden & Ewy - Architekci, from Krakow and Arata Isozaki & Associates from Tokyo


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

http://forumkraka.pl/showthread.php?tid=55


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

forumkraka.pl - budowa Centrum Kongresowego ICE


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

Finally! This is going to be a beautiful building, nicely fitting the panorama


----------



## Powelll (Jul 11, 2008)

World class! 

Is the thread author going to post any new pics from time to time? Or anyone else, I really don't care who's gonna do that


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

photos by harpun



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.icekrakow.pl/pl/zobacz-ice/budowa


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

hajdut


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

by hajdut


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

harpun


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

harpun


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

camera:

http://www.icekrakow.pl/pl/zobacz-ice/kamera


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

by harpun


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Gatsby said:


>


...


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

kmotrzak said:


> Kilka zdjęć dziurwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Piotr - tricity (Jul 26, 2010)

...



harpun said:


> 5.05.2012 sobota 12:07 - 12:19
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

pics from last week.


----------



## Forza_imperial (Sep 26, 2003)

No no kiedy to ma byc ukonczone ?


----------



## 840593 (May 7, 2011)

Jesień 2014
http://www.icekrakow.pl/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Great project


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

breaking the ground level


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

new pics from february by *Harpun* !


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

I find it difficult getting used to the plot no longer being an empty one  It stood there for so long...


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

wicked_krk said:


> oryginał: http://i.imgur.com/TeWSx5w.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

a great footage from one of the cranes...

56918863


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

going up ! :cheers:


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

Qaromi said:


>


..


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

...




harpun said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 2
> 
> 
> ...





harpun said:


> 4
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...





harpun said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 2
> 
> 
> ...





harpun said:


> 4
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


----------



## Marco 50% Polish (Nov 8, 2011)

many big projects in krakow now and in close future!great for krakow.im often in the city since its on the way to rabka zdroj where where my father stay so i have seen the city change the last 10years for the better!


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

G.K. said:


>





harpun said:


> *3.05.2013 PIĄTEK* 12:18 - 13:15
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


;;


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

Amazing, Bravo


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

http://krakow.pl/informacje/34701,333,komunikat,centrum_ice_rosnie_jak_na_drozdzach.html


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

harpun said:


> *11.05.2013 SOBOTA* 11:55 - 12:01
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


..


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

Qaromi said:


> ICE Kraków Panorama by Qaromi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ICE Kraków Panorama by Qaromi, on Flickr


..


----------



## Tim999 (Mar 6, 2005)

^^ good progress in construction.

BTW, Elevation is coming :cheers:


harpun said:


>


----------

